# Kommissar Rex K9



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

This is Kommissar Rex (Commissioner Rex) for those of you who don't Spreche. This is a German crime drama on MyGermanTV. It's available on DiSH netwrok in the German channel package.

Anyway, I thought I would post a few photos of Rex.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, very handsome :wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

We (those of us in the USA) need a german shepherd show.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

The second photo is priceless. Partners for sure!!!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I love Komissar Rex! I watched him on Youtube.


----------

